# NTFS auf FAT32 umformatieren



## Flummy (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich möchte eine 80GB Platte auf FAT32 Formatieren.
Hab keinen alten Rechner mehr mit dem ich das machen kann und brauche ein Tool.
Aber welches ?

Habt Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: NTFS auf FAT32 umformatiren*

Partition Manager 5.0 oder 7.0
Oder eine Win98 Startdiskette oder CD, die gibts, glaub ich, als Free-Download...

Empfehlungen basieren auf meine Erfahrungen...


----------



## Flummy (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: NTFS auf FAT32 umformatiren*

Danke Probier ich aus aber bei der Win98 Startdiskette bin ich mir zimmlich sicher das es nicht funzt. ( Falsche DOS version )


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: NTFS auf FAT32 umformatiren*

Dann funzt deine Startdiskette nicht. Warscheinlich ist eine alte Version von Format.exe drauf...
Ich arbeite heute noch mit meiner selbstzusammengeschusterten Startdiskette...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: NTFS auf FAT32 umformatiren*



Flummy schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine 80GB Platte auf FAT32 Formatieren.
> Hab keinen alten Rechner mehr mit dem ich das machen kann und brauche ein Tool.
> Aber welches ?



Häh  ???

Warum sollte dein aktueller Rechner die Platte nicht mit FAT32 formatieren können?


----------



## Lexx (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: NTFS auf FAT32 umformatiren*

Bootdisk.com ist dein Freund.. ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juni 2009)

Ist was auf der Platte drauf?
Wenn nicht, kann jedes halbwegs aktuelle OS hier eine FAT32 Partion erstellen.

Wenn sie leer ist musst nur die Partion löschen, eine neue erstellen und dann formatiern.


----------



## micky12 (23. Juni 2009)

da ging doch auch ma was mim Commander oder geht des nur von FAT32 nach NTFS? so hab ichs zumindest gemacht, weil ich woanders die Daten nicht sichern konnte und die Platte so "konvertieren" konnte (ich glaub so ähnlich heißt das doch oder? ) Falls es geht einfach googeln so hab ichs auch gefunden


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2009)

Mit Bordmitteln von Windows kann man nicht von NTFS nach FAT32 konvertieren. Das geht nur umgekehrt. 
Platte putzen und einfach eine 80GB-FAT32-Partition anlegen, geht mit aktuellen Windows-Versionen auch nicht, weil es eine Größenbeschränkung gibt. 32 GB für FAT32 spukt da in meinem Kopf rum, wenn ich falsch liege, macht das auch nix, denn 80 GB liegen auf jeden Fall darüber. Natürlich kann man locker eine 80GB-Partition anlegen, aber die lässt sich nicht mit FAT32 formatieren. Bleibt also nur ein Partitionmanager eines Drittanbieters.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Juni 2009)

Schade, dass WinXP sinch nicht überreden lässt, >32GB in Fat32 zu Formatieren. Denn Fat32 beherrscht locker größeres, glaube 2TB. Hab Aktuell eine 1,5TB Partition mit Fat32 und keinerlei Probleme, bi auf die "4GB pro Datei", aber dass stört mich in keinster Weise...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2009)

häh müsste doch auch genauso gehen wie Fat32 in NTFS zu konvertieren, nur das anderesrum alle Daten verloren gehen. 

FAT32 funktioniert natürlich auch mit größeren Platten, so ziemlich jede gekaufte externe HDD ist in FAT32 Formatiert, was zwar hohl ist aber egal xD


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> FAT32 funktioniert natürlich auch mit größeren Platten, so ziemlich jede gekaufte externe HDD ist in FAT32 Formatiert, was zwar hohl ist aber egal xD



Natürlich funktioniert es. 
Dass externe Platten in FAT32 formatiert sind, ist allerdings alles andere als hohl. Es ist der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner der Dateisysteme, den andere handelsübliche Betriebssysteme neben Windows nutzen können. 
Es besteht allerdings kein Grund, FAT32 unter Windows zu benutzen, wenn man auch NTFS haben kann und nicht auf den Datenaustausch mit anderen BS angewiesen ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2009)

richtig weshalb ich es immer konvertiere^^


----------



## Flummy (27. Juni 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Natürlich funktioniert es.
> Dass externe Platten in FAT32 formatiert sind, ist allerdings alles andere als hohl. Es ist der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner der Dateisysteme, den andere handelsübliche Betriebssysteme neben Windows nutzen können.
> Es besteht allerdings kein Grund, FAT32 unter Windows zu benutzen, wenn man auch NTFS haben kann und nicht auf den Datenaustausch mit anderen BS angewiesen ist.


 
Das ist der Grund warum ich´ne 80 Gig Platte auf Fat32 gemacht habe.

Vielen Dank an alle !


----------

